# no es redundancia decir "yo pienso"



## Plata Legal

Pienso que decir "yo pienso que..." ; "yo creo que..." ; "yo quiero" ; etc, es caer en una redundancia. Les agradeceria sus comentarios. Gracias.


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Hola! Yo no creo así. Yo creo que es muy hermoso. Yo pienso que es más correcto. Yo quiero que eso se use.  Yo soy Yelena.


----------



## ErOtto

*Yo pienso *que no. 

Yo es, simplemente, el sujeto.

Por la misma razón que planteas, tú piensas ... ellos piensan también serían redundantes.

Cierto es, que como resulta obvio, se tiende a omitir el sujeto.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Colchonero

En castellano se tiende a omitir el sujeto cuando está implicito y no es imprescindible para comprender la oración. No así en inglés y me temo que, debido a su influencia, se usa más de lo necesario.


----------



## Plata Legal

Si decir "subir para arriba", aunque suene bonito, se considera una redundancia porque es obvio que no se puede "subir para abajo", igual no se puede decir "tu pienso" o "el pienso".


----------



## Fondero

No es una redundancia, sino un recurso de énfasis. Igual que en "yo mismo lo hice"; aunque no podría ser "yo otro", se entiende que se quiere enfatizar la idea de "yo".
Entonces, cuando dices "yo pienso", "yo opino", etc., estás marcando enfáticamente que se trata de una opinión personal, a diferencia de "pienso", "opino", donde no hay énfasis.


----------



## dexterciyo

De acuerdo con Fondero. Ha dado en el clavo.


----------



## Realice

*Yo* lo uso cantidad 

De acuerdo con Fondero también. 
(Plata, Colchonero, no me digáis que una frase como la que he escrito arriba no sonaría rara sin el 'yo', aunque en español normalmente tiendan a omitirse los sujetos)


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo tampoco veo redundancia. *Yo pienso* suele ser mentira, más bien.


----------



## Colchonero

Realice said:


> *Yo* lo uso cantidad
> 
> De acuerdo con Fondero también.
> (Plata, Colchonero, no me digáis que una frase como la que he escrito arriba no sonaría rara sin el 'yo', aunque en español normalmente tiendan a omitirse los sujetos)


 
A ver: no creo que mi comentario desmienta el de Fondero ni al revés. Yo he dicho que el castellano tiende a eliminar el sujeto cuando no es imprescindible (al contrario que el inglés) y él ha señalado que no es redundancia sino énfasis, cosa con la que por cierto estoy de acuerdo. No hay contradicción. 
En cuanto a tu frase, no digo que el uso del pronombre sea incorrecto: digo que a menudo no es preciso. Tu frase en concreto me suena mejor si le antepongo el "yo", en efecto, pero quizá se deba sólo a la costumbre y en otros casos ocurra al revés.
Resumiendo: ¿alguien me puede señalar qué diferencia hay entre las frases *Creo en Dios* y *Yo creo en Dios*? Ninguna. ¿Alguna de ellas es incorrecta? Tampoco, pero la primera dice lo mismo con una palabra menos. Y los idiomas tienden a la simplicidad. ¿Que la segunda tiene más énfasis? Puede, no estoy seguro.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

También *yo* pienso como Realice, Lurrezko...


----------



## Lurrezko

aldonzalorenzo said:


> También *yo* pienso como Realice, Lurrezko...



No contradigo a Realice, mi estimada anciana. Sólo digo que pensar no es algo frecuente, con pronombre o sin él.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No contradigo a Realice, mi estimada anciana. Sólo digo que pensar no es algo frecuente, con pronombre o sin él.


 
¡Te juro que te he entendido! *Yo* decía que pienso como Realice, como Lurrezko y como ... (no quería mirar más opiniones): no es que me estuviera dirigiendo a ti, Lurrezko.


----------



## Namarne

Colchonero said:


> Resumiendo: ¿alguien me puede señalar qué diferencia hay entre las frases *Creo en Dios* y *Yo creo en Dios*?


Hombre, diferencia de significado, no, pero de uso, puede. 
Si uno simplemente lo afirma, quizá diría "creo en Dios" (como en el _Credo_). 
Pero si se está discutiendo un tema, pongamos de moral, o lo que sea, y uno comienza con esa afirmación, como para apoyarse en lo que dirá luego, lo más habitual es utilizar el *yo*: _Yo creo en Dios, y por eso me parece..._ tal cosa. (Con el matiz de: _como creyente_... etc.). 
No sé, ¿un poco rebuscado? 

Saludos.


----------



## Colchonero

Yo, yo, yo..... Cómo sois de egocéntricos.


----------



## Colchonero

Namarne said:


> Hombre, diferencia de significado, no, pero de uso, puede.
> Si uno simplemente lo afirma, quizá diría "creo en Dios" (como en el _Credo_).
> Pero si se está discutiendo un tema, pongamos de moral, o lo que sea, y uno comienza con esa afirmación, como para apoyarse en lo que dirá luego, lo más habitual es utilizar el *yo*: _Yo creo en Dios, y por eso me parece..._ tal cosa. (Con el matiz de: _como creyente_... etc.).
> No sé, ¿un poco rebuscado?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Bueno, olvidemos a Dios. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre decir *Creo que lloverá* y *Yo creo que lloverá*?


----------



## Namarne

Colchonero said:


> Bueno, olvídemos a Dios. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre decir *Creo que lloverá* y *Yo creo que lloverá*?


La misma que entre "me parece que lloverá" y "a mí me parece que lloverá".


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Colchonero said:


> Bueno, olvídemos a Dios. ¿Qué diferencia hay entre decir *Creo que lloverá* y *Yo creo que lloverá*?


 
Yo aquí simplemente veo un matiz de énfasis, que ciertamente no varía el significado de la oración.
En otros casos pienso que es necesario el pronombre. Diálogo:
_-Estoy seguro de que mañana va a llover._
_-Pues yo no estoy nada seguro_. 
Aquí no veo natural decir solo: _Pues no estoy nada seguro_. Necesitas el énfasis que le da el pronombre.


----------



## Istriano

Colchonero said:


> En castellano se tiende a omitir el sujeto cuando está implicito y no es imprescindible para comprender la oración. No así en inglés y me temo que, debido a su influencia, se usa más de lo necesario.


En inglés la omisión es algo muy informal:

_Love it! = Me gusta.
Wanna sandwich? = ¿Quieres un bocadillo?_


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko oinak said:


> No contradigo a Realice, mi estimada anciana. Sólo digo que pensar no es algo frecuente, con pronombre o sin él.





Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo tampoco veo redundancia. *Yo pienso* suele ser mentira, más bien.



Sumando, sumando... ¿la mentira no es frecuente? 

Pues yo pienso que demuestra falta de certeza, o que indica modestia. Creo. 

.


----------



## Istriano

_Pienso._ (normal) 
_Yo pienso_. (cortés)
_Pienso yo._ (enfático)


----------



## Namarne

cbrena said:


> Pues yo pienso que demuestra falta de certeza, o que indica modestia. Creo.


Para mí también (al contrario de lo que podría parecer).


----------



## Colchonero

¿Y por qué un recurso de énfasis indica modestia o inseguridad?


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> ¿Y por qué un recurso de énfasis indica modestia o inseguridad?



Quizá porque el incluir el *yo* no es tanto un recurso de énfasis como una forma de aclarar que los que te escuchan no tienen por qué pensar lo mismo que tú, porque puedes estar equivocado, o porque tu opinión no es para que nadie cambie la suya. Pienso yo .


----------



## Colchonero

cbrena said:


> Quizá porque el incluir el *yo* no es tanto un recurso de énfasis como una forma de aclarar que los que te escuchan no tienen por qué pensar lo mismo que tú, porque puedes estar equivocado, o porque tu opinión no es para que nadie cambie la suya. Pienso yo .


 
¿Y todo eso queda dicho con la simple inclusión del pronombre? Dependerá del tono con que se diga, no del pronombre. Si dices _Yo creo tal cosa_ con un tono dubitativo, de acuerdo; pero si lo dices en voz alta, con gesto autoritario y además dando un puñetazo en la mesa... (vamos, como si estuvieras discutiendo si se escribe cordillera o Cordillera)


----------



## Fondero

cbrena said:


> Quizá porque el incluir el *yo* no es tanto un recurso de énfasis como una forma de aclarar que los que te escuchan no tienen por qué pensar lo mismo que tú, porque puedes estar equivocado, o porque tu opinión no es para que nadie cambie la suya. Pienso yo .



O puede ser que ambas cosas a la vez: se hace énfasis en la "individualidad" *con el propósito de* matizar la opinión, que puede no ser compartida por los demás.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

cbrena said:


> Pues yo pienso que demuestra falta de certeza, o que indica modestia. Creo.
> .



De acuerdo, aunque la verdad es que esta bastante extendido el uso, siempre va a depender del tono....



Istriano said:


> _
> Pienso._ (normal)
> _Yo pienso_. (cortés) *me parece mas bien enfático...*
> _Pienso yo._ (enfático) no suena muy bien... me parece que indica duda... indudablemente




saludos


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> ¿Y todo eso queda dicho con la simple inclusión del pronombre? Dependerá del tono con que se diga, no del pronombre. Si dices _Yo creo tal cosa_ con un tono dubitativo, de acuerdo; pero si lo dices en voz alta, con gesto autoritario y además dando un puñetazo en la mesa... (vamos, como si estuvieras discutiendo si se escribe cordillera o Cordillera)


 
Si fuera chilena, no discutiría si _cordillera de los Andes_ o _Cordillera de los Andes_ con un "_yo pienso", "yo creo"_. Daría el puñetazo en la mesa directamente y un_ "porque *yo* lo digo"._


----------



## Namarne

Fondero said:


> O puede ser que ambas cosas a la vez: se hace énfasis en la "individualidad" (y no propiamente en la opinión, sí señor) *con el propósito de* matizar la opinión, que puede no ser compartida por los demás.


Buena conclusión.


----------



## Realice

Colchonero said:


> A ver: no creo que mi comentario desmienta el de Fondero ni al revés. Yo he dicho que el castellano tiende a eliminar el sujeto cuando no es imprescindible (al contrario que el inglés) y él ha señalado que no es redundancia sino énfasis, cosa con la que por cierto estoy de acuerdo. No hay contradicción.


No quería implicar que te contradijeras con Fondero al nombrarte. Quería señalar que no creo que, en muchas de las ocasiones en que el sujeto explícito se usa en castellano, sea por (indebida) influencia del inglés. Mi impresión es que hay verbos y contextos en español con los cuales el uso del sujeto explícito es la forma más natural de expresarse, y lo que resultaría extraño es omitirlo, aun cuando el sujeto esté implícito y no sea imprescindible para la comprensión de la frase. La mía me servía de ejemplo, y por eso la usé.

Que me perdonen los caribeños, pero *a mí* me parece que tu respuesta sobre la influencia del inglés se aplica más a la explicitación del sujeto en frases como _'¿Qué tú dices?'_, tan comunes en el Caribe, que al uso que encabeza este hilo.

Los verbos de opinión son curiosos en este aspecto, y en ellos es mucho más frecuente la explicitación del sujeto que en otro tipo de verbos (supongo que por todos los motivos que se han desgranado en este hilo). Por ejemplo, es más raro explicitar el sujeto con el verbo 'ver' en su significado literal que cuando se usa como 'concebir las cosas de un modo determinado': _'Veo que hay mucha gente'_, pero _'Yo veo que es un problema'_.

En suma... que por todas esas sutilezas me parecía que la cosa del 'yo pienso' no era atribuible a la influencia del inglés (que no explicaría estas 'discriminaciones finas'). Pero tenía minuto y medio en un ordenador ajeno, y pretendí que lo entendieras simplemente con escribir 'Colchonero'. Económica que es una...


----------



## flljob

Realice said:


> Que me perdonen los caribeños, pero *a mí* me parece que tu respuesta sobre la influencia del inglés *se aplica más a la explicitación del sujeto en frases como '¿Qué tú dices?',* tan comunes en el Caribe, que al uso que encabeza este hilo.


 
Esto está mucho más alejado del inglés que el español habitual. En inglés las interrogativas llevan el verbo antes que el pronombre.


----------



## cbrena

Namarne said:


> Iniciado por *Fondero *
> O puede ser que ambas cosas a la vez: se hace énfasis en la "individualidad" (y no propiamente en la opinión, sí señor) *con el propósito de *matizar la opinión, que puede no ser compartida por los demás.
> 
> 
> 
> Buena conclusión.
Click to expand...


Conclusión perfecta para mí también. 



ROSANGELUS said:


> Iniciado por *Istriano *
> Pienso yo. (enfático) no suena muy bien... me parece que indica duda... indudablemente
Click to expand...


Concuerdo.

Esa es la gran diferencia (creo yo) entre_ "yo pienso"_ y _"pienso yo"._


----------



## Colchonero

Realice said:


> No quería implicar que te contradijeras con Fondero al nombrarte.
> 
> Que me perdonen los caribeños, pero *a mí* me parece que tu respuesta sobre la influencia del inglés se aplica más a la explicitación del sujeto en frases como _'¿Qué tú dices?'_, tan comunes en el Caribe, que al uso que encabeza este hilo.


 
Descuida, tampoco hubiera pasado nada por señalar una contradicción; de hecho, estar de acuerdo suele ser muy aburrido y a veces es más interesante echarse a la cordillera (echarse al monte, quiero decir)

En cuanto a la influencia del inglés, lo que yo quería decir es que en inglés la construcción gramatical exige la presencia del pronombre y en castellano no o no siempre. Puedes decir *Yo te amo* o *Te amo* o incluso *Amo*; en inglés tienes que escribir *I* love you


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Puedes decir *Yo te amo* o *Te amo* o incluso *Amo*; en inglés tienes que escribir *I* love you



¿*Amo*? así a secas y sin decir qué o a quién amas... Parece un poco sado. 

Entre omitir el pronombre porque el sujeto está incluido en la conjugación del verbo y omitir el complemento, hay una gran diferencia. ¿Que no?, quiero decir, *pienso yo*.


----------



## Realice

flljob said:


> Esto está mucho más alejado del inglés que el español habitual. En inglés las interrogativas llevan el verbo antes que el pronombre.


En inglés (hasta donde a mí me alcanza) las interrogativas, excepto si se forman con el verbo 'to be' o con un verbo defectivo, llevan *el auxiliar* del verbo antes del pronombre, pero el verbo principal después de él. Seguro que sería materia de otro hilo, pero a mí esa construcción tan caribeña me resulta casi un calco exacto del orden inglés, con la sola excepción de que en español las interrogativas no necesitan un auxiliar verbal.

(Esto es sólo porque colchonero ha dicho que estar de acuerdo es aburrido )



cbrena said:


> ¿*Amo*? así a secas y sin decir qué o a quién amas... Parece un poco sado.


----------



## Colchonero

cbrena said:


> ]¿*Amo*? así a secas y sin decir qué o a quién amas... Parece un poco sado.


 
Hummm...



> Entre omitir el pronombre porque el sujeto está incluido en la conjugación del verbo y omitir el complemento, hay una gran diferencia. ¿Que no?, quiero decir, *pienso yo*.


 
Glupss. Me ha traicionado la velocidad (Qué castizo es eso de _¿Que no? _Es usted una madrileñaza, querida pajarota)


----------



## sergio11

Es cierto que a menudo en español se puede deducir el sujeto por las inflexiones verbales de la conjugación, pero de ninguna manera es obligatorio omitir el sujeto en esos casos. Yo creo que está perfectamente permitido usarlo en cualquier caso.  Mejor dicho, más que estar permitido usarlo, es normal usarlo y está permitido omitirlo cuando es obvio, pero no necesariamente.


----------



## duvija

Plata Legal said:


> Si decir "subir para arriba", aunque suene bonito, se considera una redundancia porque es obvio que no se puede "subir para abajo", igual no se puede decir "tu pienso" o "el pienso".


 
Esto se me hace irresistible. "El pienso" es perfectamente gramatical. Es lo que le doy a los caballos todos los días... . Es que el hielo en las calles de Chicago es bravo...

En cuanto al tema real, creo que es énfasis, o subrayado, o algo parecido. (Iba a mandarme una larga explicación sobre 'creo en Dios/yo creo en Dios' y por qué ambas son erróneas, pero mejor lo dejo aquí...)


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> En cuanto al tema real, creo que es énfasis, o subrayado, o algo parecido. (Iba a mandarme una larga explicación sobre 'creo en Dios/yo creo en Dios' y por qué ambas son erróneas, pero mejor lo dejo aquí...)



No mujer, no lo dejes aquí... (por Dios, termina )


----------



## Realice

Realice said:


> Que me perdonen los caribeños, pero *a mí* me parece que tu respuesta sobre la influencia del inglés se aplica más a la explicitación del sujeto en frases como _'¿Qué tú dices?'_, tan comunes en el Caribe, que al uso que encabeza este hilo.


El DPD llevándome la contraria sobre el motivo de la explicitación del sujeto de segunda persona del singular en el habla caribeña  
Suena razonable. Lo que ya no explica del todo es por qué lo colocan en ese lugar tan extraño.



> Por otra parte, en ciertas variedades del español, con especial incidencia en el habla caribeña, la _-s_ final se aspira, se debilita o se pierde, de manera que la segunda persona del singular puede llegar a converger oralmente con las formas de primera y de tercera, según los tiempos, lo que justifica la frecuencia con la que se hace explícito, en esas zonas, el sujeto _tú:_ _«¿Qué tú quieres más que eso?»_ (González _Provisiones _[Cuba 1975]).


----------



## duvija

No puedo creer que todavía se esté discutiendo la inversión del caribeño. ¿Influencia del inglés? ¿y eso con qué se come?


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Hola! ¿Qué tal? 
Yo pensé aquí... y ¿saben ustedes a qué conclusión yo llegué? ¡Es increible! ¡Se trata de la belleza! 

¿Qué tú estás diciendo? => ¿Qué estás diciendo? (<= más bello)

Gracias por la atención. Los quiero mucho. Besitos. Yelena.


----------



## Colchonero

> Se trata de la belleza!


Querida Yelena, siempre me maravillas. Démosle el nombre que le demos -precisión, eficacia, corrección, etc.- al final, en efecto, se trata siempre de la belleza.
Un saludo.


----------



## Donkandande

saludos 

yo considero que depende del caso, la palabra en especifica puede ser útil para señalar tu opinion propia, es decir, si yo digo: “yo pienso, que esto es lo mejor“, no es lo mismo que decir “esto es lo mejor “, ya que el primer punto abre su mente para mejores ideas mientras que el segundo simplemente lo afirma como una verdad axioma.
el otro caso que menciono es cuando estas palabras se usan en debates, ya que desde el principio se asume que es una opinion contra la de otro y estos términos no son mas como dice el autor de este tema redundantes.

soy nuevo e ingrese a estas paginas porque quiero mejorar mi dialecto y tambien mi forma de expresarme. saludos a todos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿Y qué opinan del uso impersonal "Parece que va a llover"?
¿Es correcto? (otra forma de preguntar esto sería: ¿como puede algo parecer sin un sujeto que lo piense?)


----------



## Pinairun

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿Y qué opinan del uso impersonal "Parece que va a llover"?
> ¿Es correcto? (otra forma de preguntar esto sería: ¿como puede algo parecer sin un sujeto que lo piense?)


Así:


> Cuando _parecer __s_e construye con una oración subordinada sustantiva introducida por_que, como si _o _como que, _se conjuga siempre en tercera persona del singular y significa ‘dar la impresión de ser cierto lo que expresa la oración subordinada’:_ «Parece que todo se ha resuelto bien» _(Morales_ Verdad _[EE. UU. 1979])_; «Parece como si te desagradara mi presencia» _(Omar_ Hoy _[Esp. 1989])_; «Parece como que no me creyeras»_ (Delibes_ Mario _[Esp. 1966])



Fuente: DPD.


----------



## mokka2

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿Y qué opinan del uso impersonal "Parece que va a llover"?
> ¿Es correcto? (otra forma de preguntar esto sería: ¿como puede algo parecer sin un sujeto que lo piense?)



Nada puede parecer sin un sujeto pero su existencia no depende de si es nombrado en la frase. "Parece que va a llover" son siempre las palabras de alguien.


----------

